# butchering squirrel and rabbit



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've been hunting squirrel for about 8 years now and rabbit for about a year. I love how both taste but I HATE the fur in the meat. When I clean and skin either of these buggers I always end up with loose fur all over the carcass. I was wondering if anyone knows how to butcher either of them so there's little or no fur stuck on the meat. Also, tips for getting the fur off of the meat would help a lot.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

burn it with a fire


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I use a piece of cheesecloth and just wipe it down with that. It seems to get rid of all the hair.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Architect, thanks, I think I'll try that. I got one last night in our garden so I think I'm gonna cook him up tonight.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

use a blowtorch to burn the hair off, just hold it back far enough not to cook the meat though


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Probable 99% of the hair on the meat is transferred there by your hands as you switch your hold back and forth. The trick is to constantly wipe your hands down before grasping the exposed meat. I constantly wipe my hands on my pants legs. Personally I've never found trying to burn the hair off to work very well. Now the complaints from the wife about your bloody jeans is something I can't address.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

just use a torch and hold it away from the meat a little you can also just be a little more carefull when skinning


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

weasle414,

All you have to do is watch The Lord Of The Rings episode 3 where Golem/Schmigel comes back with a couple of rabbits and uses his teeeth to rip them apart. Seriously though.....you are bound to get a few hairs on your meat no matter what. :lol:


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

wet the squirrel hide down than just skin em. the hair stays on the skin and off the meat


----------

